# Mercedes-Benz B200, spark plugs !



## BMW318i_E36 (Mar 18, 2006)

Got 2006 Mercedes-Benz B200. Just wanted to know if it really takes about 4-5 hours to change the spark plugs? 
Thanks


----------

